# Incubators



## Raymo2477 (Sep 5, 2018)

What kind of incubators do you use?

In 2015 a found a ground laid egg. I put it aside meaning to throw it away as I was told ground laid eggs were duds. A month later I found the egg and candled it expecting to see a yolk mass pooled at the bottom. To my surprise it had veins. I used a heating pad set on low with a small box of soil floating in a pool of water as an incubator. A month later the egg hatched.

In 2016 I bought a Hovabator and had 3 clutches just rot.
In 2017 and 2018 same results.

This year I also found a ground laid egg. I put it in some leaf litter in a cabinet in my kitchen. I don't have air conditioning so it's had fluctuating natural temps.

Today I candled and it looks like I have a baby Hermann's tortoise on the way.

I'd like to see what others have used for incubators.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 5, 2018)

I like the Zoo Med Reptibator because it's deep and you can fit two shoe boxes full of eggs side by side. Shoe boxes don't work in the Little Giant because the "depth" is in the lid and not the base like the Zoo Med





As you can see, space is limited in the Little Giant. You'd need to find rectangular receptacles with very low sides in order to fit more than one unit in the incubator and two circular ones don't fit either.

(Looks like someone needs to drag out the vacuum cleaner)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2018)

Raymo2477 said:


> What kind of incubators do you use? // I'd like to see what others have used for incubators.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2018)

I had a Reptibator and a Hoverbator and ended up hatching more eggs in a simple closed chamber enclosure with potting soil.


----------

